# Organizations that help with VA claims?



## TCM621 (6 Aug 2015)

Are there any groups that help people put in VAC claims? In light of the Supreme Court decision of Cole V. Canada, I am thinking of making another shot at a mental health claim. Because it goes back so long, it would be a difficult application and it would be nice if I had someone who knew the ins and out of the system.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Aug 2015)

The RCL support members (serving and retired) with such claims.


----------



## brihard (6 Aug 2015)

A Legion provincial command level service officer should be able to help you out with this.

You've gotten me curious; I've shot an inquiry to a friend in the minister's office regarding whether anything is going to be put in place to identify and reassess any old claims that mightsee different results under the new criteria. This definitely needs to be looked at.


----------



## blackberet17 (6 Aug 2015)

Don't forget the Bureau of Pensions Advocates, who know the system well. The RCL Service Officers don't know the legislation as well as BPA does.

Also feel free to PM me if you have questions.


----------



## TCM621 (7 Aug 2015)

Brihard said:
			
		

> A Legion provincial command level service officer should be able to help you out with this.
> 
> You've gotten me curious; I've shot an inquiry to a friend in the minister's office regarding whether anything is going to be put in place to identify and reassess any old claims that mightsee different results under the new criteria. This definitely needs to be looked at.



I would be interested to here how that goes. If history is any indication, we will have to resubmit then appeal.


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Aug 2015)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Are there any groups that help people put in VAC claims? In light of the Supreme Court decision of Cole V. Canada, I am thinking of making another shot at a mental health claim. Because it goes back so long, it would be a difficult application and it would be nice if I had someone who knew the ins and out of the system.



Where you at in the claim process?


----------



## TCM621 (11 Aug 2015)

I applied years ago and it was denied then.  I haven't started a claim again yet. I didn't know what to do back then and I am still not sure now.  Mental health is not a straight forward claim where I can point to a cf98.


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Aug 2015)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I applied years ago and it was denied then.  I haven't started a claim again yet. I didn't know what to do back then and I am still not sure now.  Mental health is not a straight forward claim where I can point to a cf98.



Did you apply and have it denied at the first level, and then leave it at that? You could call in, and find out where your claim was at, if you've lost the documents. If it was denied at the first level, you can request a Departmental Review. If unsuccessful there, you then have three further "cracks at bat", which someone from the Bureau of Pensions Advocates can help you with.


----------



## TCM621 (12 Aug 2015)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Did you apply and have it denied at the first level, and then leave it at that? You could call in, and find out where your claim was at, if you've lost the documents. If it was denied at the first level, you can request a Departmental Review. If unsuccessful there, you then have three further "cracks at bat", which someone from the Bureau of Pensions Advocates can help you with.


Even years later?


----------



## blackberet17 (13 Aug 2015)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Even years later?



There's no statute of limitations.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Aug 2015)

Tcm621

I'm a Legion Veteran Service Offcier in Toronto. Shoot me contact details, where in Canada you are etc via PM and  i'll try and locate a Service officer near you to talk to.


----------



## rand_d (16 Sep 2015)

I would HIGHLY recommend contacting the Legion. I contacted them in January, and they went thru my medical records and recommended three  claims, two that I did not even consider (Planter fascistic and Tinnitus). I won all 3 cases, but one I am on appeals. The settlements I received were in total worlds beyond what I imagined, I am still in shock!!


----------

